# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Android] Phần mềm & Ứng dụng >  Gừng Sẻ Giống, Gừng Trâu Giống - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

Nông sản Hằng Nga chuyên cung cấp gừng giống như gừng trâu, gừng sẻ . Nếu HTX hoặc nông dân có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với chúng tôi bất cứ lúc nào, gừng giống là gừng 12 tháng tuổi, gừng đã mọc mầm, giá cả hợp lý, có tư vần kĩ thuật trồng cho nông dân, khoảng 8 tháng đến 9 tháng là thu hoạch 2kg/1 bao
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 0937 392 133 ( Ms.Hằng)

----------

